# Manual pressure foamer



## rob3rto

*Manual pressure foamer Epoca Tec-one 1000*

Was looking at the Marolex ones but you have to faff around searching for replacement nozzles.

Just been pointed in the direction of an Epoca Tec-One 1000. Comes complete with a 110° foaming nozzle. Not bad for 20€.






YES I know its slow but for people with little £££ or live in flats etc, not bad.


----------



## Gingerbug224

I have the marolex and even with a nozzle and air hole it's not foaming well- where can you get the epoca one from?


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

i would also love to know where to buy manual pressure foamers from, as it would be handy for wheel cleaners


----------



## SaaB

Clean-my-sxi said:


> i would also love to know where to buy manual pressure foamers from, as it would be handy for wheel cleaners


I would be intersted in this, I got a normal 2 Litre pump sparyer from Wilkinson for £3. Fine for doing my wheels.


----------



## Trip tdi

Where can you buy this foamer from guys, looks like a brilliant kit to have.


----------



## rob3rto

This is their site www.epocaspa.com/en/tec-one but can't find anyone in UK yet.


----------



## craigeh123

That looks a good bit of kit


----------



## JA1987

Ive emailed to see if anyone in the UK imports them. Just waiting to hear back.

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wojtek_pl

Google out for Gloria FM10 Foam Master :thumbup:


----------



## Ernesto_182

Seriously looking forward to trying that Epoca tec-one! seems really nice. If anyone knows if they sell in Europe just let me know


----------



## JA1987

They do export all over mate. I got an email back from the man that deals with exporting to the UK and hes passed my details onto the UK company that imports them. Just waiting to hear from them now.

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rob3rto

Ernesto_182 said:


> Seriously looking forward to trying that Epoca tec-one! seems really nice. If anyone knows if they sell in Europe just let me know


Only found them in Italy and Poland so far


----------



## rob3rto

JA1987 said:


> They do export all over mate. I got an email back from the man that deals with exporting to the UK and hes passed my details onto the UK company that imports them. Just waiting to hear from them now.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


Weird, y not just tell you who their UK reseller is?


----------



## Ernesto_182

JA1987 said:


> They do export all over mate. I got an email back from the man that deals with exporting to the UK and hes passed my details onto the UK company that imports them. Just waiting to hear from them now.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


Seriously? it would be great if the UK company that imports them, could send me one to Spain has 



rob3rto said:


> Only found them in Italy and Poland so far


I've only found Italy. I have just send an email to a guy who in theory is the one in charge of Spain to see if there is a way I can buy one! we'll see..


----------



## JA1987

rob3rto said:


> Weird, y not just tell you who their UK reseller is?


Dont know mate, i emailed him back to ask name of the seller but got an out of office email back.

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crash Master

Would live to see some pics/vid of this kit, lot less faff than getting the power washer out!


----------



## rob3rto

Crash Master said:


> Would live to see some pics/vid of this kit, lot less faff than getting the power washer out!


Plenty on YouTube if you look, like the one I posted in the opening post.


----------



## Crash Master

If you are after a quick pre-wash and don't want to get the power washer out then this is awesome.

Would it work well with Magifoam, anyone tried?


----------



## JA1987

Quick update - I have received emails from the UK distributor for Epoca who make the tec-one. They do not supply the foamer version so I am now back emailing the company directly to see if I can make a purchase of the foamer version. If it is possible and obviously be price dependant would anyone be interested?

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dooka

Jesus, you will be there all day with that. Just spend your £45 and get a proper foamer ..


----------



## JA1987

dooka said:


> Jesus, you will be there all day with that. Just spend your £45 and get a proper foamer ..


But to use that £45 foamer il need an outdoor tap, hose and pressure washer 

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

I think they wuld have there place tbh, as said if you dont have an outside tap, however depends how much they are.

id like one to clean my wheels, i have a regular pump sprayer but i find AB VC works better when foamed and if i use my big blaster foam head i empty the bottle in a few bursts.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

on a quick note i managed to track down a foam sprayer available in the uk, but it will cost you like £55 for it.

That puts me off a bit


----------



## JA1987

Where did you find that mate?

I know the non foaming version is about £18 from the UK distributor.

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

its not the same brand as you mentioned but available froma company called gps










£57.77 :doublesho


----------



## rob3rto

Clean-my-sxi said:


> its not the same brand as you mentioned but available froma company called gps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> £57.77 :doublesho


That's taking the pi55!!
Just cos people are now using them for cleaning cars rather than what they were originally designed for, they wack the price up.
The Epoca one is around €20 in Italy.


----------



## JA1987

Yeah crazy aint it. That gloria fommaster is €25 in Germany!!

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ernesto_182

I've found it here: http://www.lacuradellauto.it/produc...e=TEC ONE 1000 Formaschiuma Pompa a Pressione

For €20. The thing is that I'm trying to put all my data to buy it, but once I put the address it says "CAP" and I don't know what that means. If someone could help me I would appreciate it!!


----------



## luca

CAP = post code


----------



## rob3rto

Ernesto_182 said:


> I've found it here: http://www.lacuradellauto.it/produc...e=TEC ONE 1000 Formaschiuma Pompa a Pressione
> 
> For €20. The thing is that I'm trying to put all my data to buy it, but once I put the address it says "CAP" and I don't know what that means. If someone could help me I would appreciate it!!


Its the postcode section.


----------



## rob3rto

luca said:


> CAP = post code


 I need to type faster.


----------



## Ernesto_182

Thanks for the help guys!!

Well, i've just bought it 

Now, time to wait for it to arrive!


----------



## JA1987

How much was postage?

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ernesto_182

JA1987 said:


> How much was postage?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


12 euros. In total it was 31,97€

I hope it is good!! We'll see... can't wait  

I'll try it out with Magifoam... any suggestions on the dilution rate??


----------



## niney

ordered one also, thanks ernesto.


----------



## JA1987

Thats a good price :thumbup: Ive received another email this afternoon from the UK distributor. They are willing to order in the foamer model, depending on how many people are interested? Im just waiting to hear back on a price.

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Greboth

Ernesto_182 said:


> 12 euros. In total it was 31,97€
> 
> I hope it is good!! We'll see... can't wait
> 
> I'll try it out with Magifoam... any suggestions on the dilution rate??


That isn't a bad price, just looked it up current currency rates thats £25. So tempted to order one.



JA1987 said:


> Thats a good price :thumbup: Ive received another email this afternoon from the UK distributor. They are willing to order in the foamer model, depending on how many people are interested? Im just waiting to hear back on a price.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


Dependant on price I would be interested in this :thumb:


----------



## JA1987

Il let you know price as soon as I know mate.

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Karl woods

I could see one being usefull at the right price


----------



## packard

Pity the retailer doesn't put it up on amazon/eBay. If a lot of interest you might find be of the traders on here might do a bulk export.


----------



## Ernesto_182

niney said:


> ordered one also, thanks ernesto.


:thumb:



Greboth said:


> That isn't a bad price, just looked it up current currency rates thats £25. So tempted to order one.
> 
> Dependant on price I would be interested in this :thumb:


It isn't really cheap, but at the same time it isn't very expensive. That's one of the reasons i bought it.

If I can help anyone just let me know!


----------



## Spoony

Gilmour do a foaming pressure sprayer but it's nothing like that epoca one in the video... I want one of those. Gilmour doesn't have that fan spray.

How do we go about getting those.


----------



## Nally

SaaB said:


> I would be intersted in this, I got a normal 2 Litre pump sparyer from Wilkinson for £3. Fine for doing my wheels.


same here full of weak apc


----------



## cupitt

look here 

http://www.lacuradellauto.it/product_info.php?products_id=914&products_name=TEC ONE 1000 Formaschiuma Pompa a Pressione


----------



## Derekh929

Looks like a great bit of kit


----------



## JA1987

Spoony said:


> Gilmour do a foaming pressure sprayer but it's nothing like that epoca one in the video... I want one of those. Gilmour doesn't have that fan spray.
> 
> How do we go about getting those.


Couple of people have ordered from the italian company through the link or im trying to see if the uk distributors will do them for a reasonable price. Just waiting to hear back from them and il let everyone know prices.

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Giobart

Ernesto_182 said:


> I'll try it out with Magifoam... any suggestions on the dilution rate??


15 ml Magifoam + 685 ml Hot Water! :thumb:

OT: Hi Rob3rto :wave:


----------



## Ernesto_182

Giobart said:


> 15 ml Magifoam + 685 ml Hot Water! :thumb:
> 
> OT: Hi Rob3rto :wave:


Wow, i'll try that out! thanks!! :thumb:


----------



## rob3rto

Giobart said:


> 15 ml Magifoam + 685 ml Hot Water! :thumb:
> 
> OT: Hi Rob3rto :wave:


Saluti


----------



## niney

Just received email stating its been despatched.


----------



## pizzi.antonio

Giobart said:


> 15 ml Magifoam + 685 ml Hot Water! :thumb:
> 
> OT: Hi Rob3rto :wave:


Yes, I confirm: this is a good solution to start


----------



## Yakuza

to buy in the UK?


----------



## Guest

Ordered one of these on Sunday night from lacuradellauto, arrived this morning, wasnt expecting this quick. so thanks. I'm going to give it a quick blast this afternoon if I get a bit of time.


----------



## pizzi.antonio

Thank you for your purchase


----------



## xJay1337

JA1987 said:


> Il let you know price as soon as I know mate.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


Any updates?

OrLacuradellaauto, could you possibly put some up on UK ebay that I could buy? Might just be easier..


----------



## Spoony

+1 on an update. Really fancy one of these


----------



## JA1987

Nothing from me yet lads, still waiting to hear back from them.

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## niney

Used for the first time today, used 3 of the yellow felt inserts. I wanted this mainly for wheel cleaning, I put Bilberry wheel cleaner in it 5:1. Pumped it up and sprayed on dry wheels (2 weeks worth of brake dust) it foamed up lovely, covered whole wheel in a quick 2 second spray due to spray radius. Managed to do all four wheels in just one pump. Foam is a good thickness and stuck on wheels well. Am happy with the performance, just what I wanted it for.


----------



## Spoony

Sounds good, hope the uk distributor can sort some of these. €32 is just too much!


----------



## Nasir

As above, if a UK distributor could sort some, maybe we could get a group buy going?


----------



## gingerlife

is this the same one guys??

www.conticospraychem.com/ProdDetail.htm/tecone_heavy_duty_solvent_resistant_pumpup_sprayers/2827


----------



## rob3rto

gingerlife said:


> is this the same one guys??
> 
> www.conticospraychem.com/ProdDetail.htm/tecone_heavy_duty_solvent_resistant_pumpup_sprayers/2827


That's the one. Nice going!


----------



## JA1987

Its not the same one, thats the non foamer type but it is the company im contacting about getting the foamer one in the UK.

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rob3rto

Spoony said:


> Sounds good, hope the uk distributor can sort some of these. €32 is just too much!


Contacted them re eBay availability only in Italy. They now changed it to send to UK but costs 12€ so same cost. Hope the euro exchange goes more in our favour soon


----------



## rob3rto

JA1987 said:


> Its not the same one, thats the non foamer type but it is the company im contacting about getting the foamer one in the UK.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


Well spotted. Confusing model naming and that site loads weird on tapatalk. Too small.


----------



## xJay1337

rob3rto said:


> Contacted them re eBay availability only in Italy. They now changed it to send to UK but costs 12€ so same cost. Hope the euro exchange goes more in our favour soon


Link to Auction?Couldn't see one..


----------



## DMH-01

I'd be interested in the foamer and the non-foamer.


----------



## rob3rto

xJay1337 said:


> Link to Auction?Couldn't see one..


eBay = 180855645630


----------



## Spoony

£27 for it though is still steep... I'm not sure about how much I want one yet lol


----------



## rob3rto

Spoony said:


> £27 for it though is still steep... I'm not sure about how much I want one yet lol


True, Think I'll ask mamma to get me a couple if she goes to Italy.


----------



## Spoony

I think I'll just order it... I'm curious to try it out! Lol


----------



## Spoony

Ok so I've pulled the trigger on one of these... I'll let you know how it is when it arrives...


----------



## xJay1337

rob3rto said:


> eBay = 180855645630


Thanks, gonna buy one when I get paid. :thumb:


----------



## Spoony

Anyone know how long delivery is on these?


----------



## rob3rto

Spoony said:


> Anyone know how long delivery is on these?


Looks like 4-5 days from LaCura website. Not sure its the same from eBay. Should be, same postage cost.


----------



## xJay1337

Will be ordering one soon... what's the best (so the thickest, most clingy) snowfoam to get? I've read a few reviews but..still none the wiser.


----------



## Crash Master

Here is what I got off the UK distributor for these foamer/sprayers today...........

Dear Craig

We were sent your enquiry by Epoca the Italian manufacturer of pressure sprayers as we act as their distributer here in the UK. The problem is we do not stock this particular product - all our Epoca Sprayers are the regular spray/stream variety. As far as we know you could use the foamer sprayer as a pre-wash for car cleaning.

We could bring these sprayers in for you but you would have to buy a case quantity of 11 sprayers. The List Price would be £23.15 each ex vat plus delivery - we could give you a discount of 25% so your net price would be £17.36 each ex vat and UK delivery would be £10.00 ex vat.

Please let us know if we can be of further assistance. Like all Italian companies Epoca are closed for holidays for the whole of August so it would be late September before we could obtain any of these sprayers for you - sorry.

Kind regards

Vernon Holmes

Contico Manufacturing Limited
E: [email protected]
T: +44(0) 1209 312123
F: +44(0) 1209 314333
W: www.conticospraychem.com


----------



## Spoony

So your looking at £241.15 for a case of 11 delivered to you to the UK... 

This would make it £21.92 per sprayer, then you need to package them, post them and collect money from a GB. I think I'll stick to buying directly from Italy lol. For the sake of saving a couple of quid on a sprayer it isn't worth it I don't think.

Edit: I've added VAT to my calculations, think it's about right.


----------



## Crash Master

Yeah no brill, they should import them to sell, not expect the public to bulk buy!!!!

How do I order from Italy then?


----------



## Spoony

On ebay mate type in the name it should come up


----------



## pizzi.antonio

You considered that if you have VAT number we can send a proforma without taxes


----------



## Spoony

lacuradellauto said:


> You considered that if you have VAT number we can send a proforma without taxes


Makes an interesting point. I might see if a friend with a company can help me out on this and order them through his business! But will be in the future


----------



## Crash Master

Is it me, I can't find anything on eBay?

Anyone got a link as I would like to buy one?


----------



## JA1987

Here you go mate;

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TEC-ONE-1000-Formaschiuma-Pompa-Pressione-/180855645630

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crash Master

Thanks, DONE!


----------



## rob3rto

JA1987 said:


> Here you go mate;
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TEC-ONE-1000-Formaschiuma-Pompa-Pressione-/180855645630
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


Same as the one I posted above then


----------



## connersolo

Anyone done a review yet ? Do you think a foam and a hose run rinse will be effective. I Found the ebay ad noticed additional items are only a quid. Anyone going to do a group by as I fancy atleast 2

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spoony

connersolo said:


> Anyone done a review yet ? Do you think a foam and a hose run rinse will be effective. I Found the ebay ad noticed additional items are only a quid. Anyone going to do a group by as I fancy atleast 2
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


Wish I spotted this as I would have bought a second!


----------



## Ernesto_182

After 3 washes, I figured out how to make the foam like in the video. It's simple as giving the foamer the enough pressure to generate it. I put it on the floor, and I start giving pressure up and down for like half a minute or so(or even less, when you notice you cannot press more).

This gives enough pressure to the foamer, you then press the button and boom, it starts to foam as in the video. I do approximately door by door. The good thing is that the foamer keeps enough pressure inside so that you don't have to do too much effort once you have done it the first time. When you see it doesn't foam as it has to, stop, give pressure again and do it again.

I leave some pics of my car yesterday 





































I tried yesterday with 550ml of water and 15ml of Magifoam.


----------



## burtz

These look good. How would u rinse it off, a watering can?


----------



## Ernesto_182

burtz said:


> These look good. How would u rinse it off, a watering can?


As far as I am concerned there is no problem, what do you exactly mean? rinse it off as normal


----------



## JA1987

Right guys I received an email yesterday from the UK distributor. To buy a single one through them works out to be around £27.80 plus postage!! But if we can get a group buy on the go the price comes down by quite a bit. How many people are interested in one? 

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rob3rto

I wonder what price Lacuradellauto would do for a group buy? Could be cheaper.


----------



## connersolo

How much cheaper are we talking? Ordering 3 via eBay come to just over 21 quid each to my door 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nasir

I would be in on a group buy.


----------



## JA1987

These are the quantities needed to order and the prices they work out at: 

11 = £22.10ea plus p+p
22 = £19.20ea plus p+p
44 = £16.70ea plus p+p

Unless we can get atleast 22 people it doesnt really give much of a saving over ordering them off of ebay.


Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spoony

one of my foamers is for sale here: 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3652077#post3652077

I ended up buying a second one but I've really got no need for it lol.


----------



## cocos

Do you know anyone shipping to Norway guys?


----------



## rob3rto

cocos said:


> Do you know anyone shipping to Norway guys?


Try on LaCuraDellAuto.


----------



## M4D YN

GB would be a fab idea:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

I bought one from Spoony.. only had one play with it, couldn't get it to foam right... was too thick and like silly string, then diluted the mix and it was too thin :wall: :lol:

needs more time spent. also didn't do enough foam to cover my entire car from one fill (missed out on rear quarter, rear hatch, rear bumper and roof...)


----------



## xJay1337

Hi guys
I got my Epoca in the week and tried it out today.

I had no snow foam so used Autoglym BSC instead.
I put approx 80ml and filled with hot water to the 1L mark

It came out like silly string.

I put more water in diluting it down to around 40ml product to 1L water.
Gave me this and sat for a good 5-6 minutes










Came out as a very nice even foam. For £27 it's awesome.


----------



## twozme

xJay1337 said:


> Hi guys
> I got my Epoca in the week and tried it out today.
> 
> I had no snow foam so used Autoglym BSC instead.
> I put approx 80ml and filled with hot water to the 1L mark
> 
> It came out like silly string.
> 
> I put more water in diluting it down to around 40ml product to 1L water.
> Gave me this and sat for a good 5-6 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Came out as a very nice even foam. For £27 it's awesome.


Ive got a Epoca TEC 1000 hand sprayer It works really well, Just invested in a new pressure washer so think the Tec 1000 might be redundant only used it 4 times


----------



## Beznickux

DIY Marolex(hand foamer)
http://forum.kosmetykaaut.pl/viewtopic.php?t=8293


----------

